# Good news.....



## Janbo Makimbo (Nov 23, 2013)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-23/photographer-wins-2412-mln-from-companies-that-took-pics-off-/5112824


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## RGF (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't know the whole story, but glad to hear a photographer got a payment for misuse of images


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 29, 2013)

It would actually be cool if afterwards the photographer donated a good portion to a decent organization or anywhere to benefit the recovery of Haiti and the people....


----------

